# Proud Family + Kenpo



## Brian Jones (Jun 24, 2006)

OK.
So I walk through the family room this morning where my youngest daughter is watching Disney's "Proud Family" cartoon  I stopped for  a moment beucase the kids in the cartoon are at a theater watching an old movie from the 70's with a character obviously based on Jim Kelly.  But what got me was the kids decided to learn Karate and end up at "Parker Lee's Kenpo School", where their teacher teaches them, while you can see students in the background doing Long One.  The teacher goes on to impress principles like "Rotational Torque" and "Economy of Motion" over flash.  
    So does anyone know if the writers of this cartoon are kenpo people? Sounded like it to me.

Brian Jones


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 24, 2006)

I sent off an email to toon disney.  It will be intresting to see what they say.

Aloha 

Rick

off to the beach and then back to the mats


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 24, 2006)

There's a lot of Kenpo in that episode (as well as the typical kung fu moves to keep with the sterotype).  It borrowed some ideas from Karate Kid movie as well.  I really enjoyed that episode and I liked how it ended... there is no quick way to study a martial art, showing there is a difference between the give it to me now mentality versus the study and learn.

- Ceicei


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 26, 2006)

I have that episode recorded into my PC now.  It's excellent!  my favorite line goes something like "Of course I'll win, I'm a 12th degree black belt.  She's lucky the fight isn't tomorrow, I'll be a 13th!"


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 26, 2006)

I saw that one a few months ago.  It was great.  What is the name of the episode?


----------

